# Tác hại của máy rửa bát



## mayruabatboschhqv (16/7/21)

SỰ THẬT VỀ TÁC HẠI CỦA MÁY RỬA BÁT 






Máy rửa bát hiện nay chưa được phổ biến rộng rãi trên thị trường nên việc tin dùng máy rửa bát đối với mọi người còn rất nhiều câu hỏi ?
Câu hỏi mà mọi người đặt ra nhiều chắc hẳn là sử dụng máy rửa bát có tác hại gì không ? 
- Theo các nhà khoa học máy rửa bát là nơi sản sinh ra rất nhiều vi khuẩn gây bệnh cho người dùng . 
Môi trường ẩm ướt và nóng là một môi trường hoàn hảo để sản sinh ra nhiều virus , vi khuẩn , nấm nguy hiểm nhất . Nó là những nguyên do làm cho chúng ta ngại việc sử dụng máy rửa bát.

- Nina Gunde-Cimerman, giáo sư vi sinh học tại Đại học Ljubljana, Slovenia đã nghiên cứu sự hiện diện của nấm trong máy rửa chén bát ở các hộ gia đình đến từ 101 thành phố trên khắp thế giới và tìm ra, chiếc máy rửa chén bát hóa ra lại là nơi sản sinh ra rất nhiều vi trùng gây bệnh cho người sử dụng. Môi trường ẩm ướt, nóng, nồng độ muối cao, chất tẩy mạnh, có nhiều acid lẫn kiềm là điều kiện hoàn hảo cho các loại nấm phổ biến như Candid, Cryptococcus và Rhodotorula phát triển.

  Tuy nhiên  Erica Hartmann, giáo sư đại học Northwestern, người không tham gia nghiên cứu lại cho biết, chúng ta không nên quá lo lắng về việc tìm ra nấm, vi khuẩn, virus trong thiết bị nhà bếp bởi hầu như rủi ro mắc bệnh là rất thấp. 

 Nên không vì vậy mà chúng ta lại bỏ qua máy rửa bát công nghệ hiện đại . Không chỉ không tốn nước so với việc sử dụng 20 lít nước để rửa bát thông thường thì việc sử dụng máy rửa bát chỉ tốn 6-7 lít nước , tiết kiệm công sức và không quá tốn điện mà hiện nay có rất nhiều máy rửa bát có khả năng diệt khuẩn , chống mốc  . Dụng cụ nào chúng ta cũng có thể cho vào máy rửa bát. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Chúng ta có thể tham khảo sắm cho gia đình mình dòng máy rửa bát chính hãng bosch , eurosun ... hot nhất hiện nay .



             Hình minh họa 
   máy rửa bát Bosch SMS6ZC49E





Quý khách hàng cần liên hệ :
Hotline đặt hàng: 0243 559 777 & 0961 295 115
Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật: 0904 537 168
Hệ thống Showroom Eukitchen:
Showroom HN 1: Số 94 Tây Sơn - Đống Đa - HN
Showroom HN 2: Số 142 Võ Chí Công - Xuân la - Tây Hồ - HN
Showroom HN3: Số 174 Hoàng Quốc Việt - Cầu Giấy - HN
Showroom Bắc Giang: Số 707 Lê Lợi - TP. Bắc Giang.
Showroom Vinh: Số 79A Nguyễn Đức Cảnh - TP. Vinh - Nghệ An
Showroom HCM: Số 7B Út Tịch - P.4, Q.Tân Bình.

Eu Kitchen _ The best choice for you


----------

